# I'm planning to go shopping for new boots, looking for some feedback ...



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of the TM2, great boot, been on it for the last few years.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

When you are switching brands, they will fit and break-in differently. 32's in general pack out 1/2 to a full size. Idk how much Burton, Nitro and Vans pack out. So if you like the TM2's get them but just adjust the size for packing out.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Hoots,

Had you measured your barefoot width as well? Might as well do that before you head out shopping.

STOKED!


----------



## hoots_manuva (Aug 9, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Hoots,
> 
> Had you measured your barefoot width as well? Might as well do that before you head out shopping.
> 
> STOKED!



Nope, but when I was at the boot fitter this summer he had me pegged at 26.5 C width. I thought I had wide feet, but he didn't think so. I'm pretty sure my instep measures a little bigger though and more so under the outer ankle (talus and navicular)


Had the chance to try on today ...

9.5 TM2 XLT J. Jones, 
First place pick and last to try on. Nice consistent flex pattern, stiff-ish and all good, but I didn't dig the J. Jones extras (gaiter) Same as last year here, seems to be the only XLT's anyone around here brought in were the Jones models. 9.5 was the smallest they had left in stock. Will scour around for 8.5 to try on. Heavier than the rest.

9 Adidas tactical ADV
Nice and plush, fit well but not so stiff and the flex pattern was a little different. Top and bottom of the boot are different segments and flex sort of separately. Kinda liked these boots, but not very stiff.

9 Burton Imperials
Better flex (consistent through range of motion) than the above, same approx stiffness. Felt my middle toe sort of touch the end as opposed to the Adidas which I think I could do easy in a 8.5.

9.5 Nitro Select TLS
Sadly too soft, was harder to get in to than the above but still pretty nice.

9.5 Vans Infuse
Really plush, hard to get in to and with the tongue stiffeners in place they still felt pretty soft soft to flex, maybe a little stiffer than the Adidas maybe less than the imperials.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> When you are switching brands, they will fit and break-in differently. 32's in general pack out 1/2 to a full size. Idk how much Burton, Nitro and Vans pack out. So if you like the TM2's get them but just adjust the size for packing out.


I just bought 32 sessions boot. It feels pretty cramped in the front or the toe area. 
My toes aren't curling but it's pushing against the front of the boot. 
I measured my feet and I'm about 8.5.
So, will it pack out in the toe area? The width area feels good. Just the toe area is pretty cramped. Almost feels a bit numb just wearing in the house. Mostly sitting down

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Get them heat moulded with toe caps should help with the tootsies.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

hoots_manuva said:


> Nope, but when I was at the boot fitter this summer he had me pegged at 26.5 C width. I thought I had wide feet, but he didn't think so. I'm pretty sure my instep measures a little bigger though and more so under the outer ankle (talus and navicular)
> 
> 
> Had the chance to try on today ...
> ...


Hi Hoots,

26.5 cm is an 8.5 in snowboard boots. Were you an 26.5 on each foot? 

You can measure your own width easily at home. 

Please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

To double check your length:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

2by2handsofblue said:


> I just bought 32 sessions boot. It feels pretty cramped in the front or the toe area.
> My toes aren't curling but it's pushing against the front of the boot.
> I measured my feet and I'm about 8.5.
> So, will it pack out in the toe area? The width area feels good. Just the toe area is pretty cramped. Almost feels a bit numb just wearing in the house. Mostly sitting down
> ...


Hi 2by2,

What boot size did you buy? When you mentioned that you measured,to find size 8.5, what was your barefoot measurement?


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi 2by2,
> 
> What boot size did you buy? When you mentioned that you measured,to find size 8.5, what was your barefoot measurement?


Barefoot is 8.5.
From what I heard, it seems 32s comes a half size smaller. So I should of got a 9.5 instead of 9.

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

2by2handsofblue said:


> Barefoot is 8.5.
> From what I heard, it seems 32s comes a half size smaller. So I should of got a 9.5 instead of 9.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


Absolutely not. Generally you should size snowboard boots according to your foot size in mondo/cm. US/UK/Euro shoe sizing is meaningless.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

SGboarder said:


> Absolutely not. Generally you should size snowboard boots according to your foot size in mondo/cm. US/UK/Euro shoe sizing is meaningless.


But if it's pushing against your toes too much and numbing the slightly, I don't how it will pack out in that area. 
Just wearing it and sitting down with my boots on in the house, is kind of uncomfortable 

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

2by2handsofblue said:


> Barefoot is 8.5.
> From what I heard, it seems 32s comes a half size smaller. So I should of got a 9.5 instead of 9.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


Hi 2by2,

8.5 is a conversion rather than a foot measurement. 

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi 2by2,
> 
> 8.5 is a conversion rather than a foot measurement.
> 
> ...


Strongly advise 2by2handsofblue to do the above and to read this thread: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo.html


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi 2by2,
> 
> 8.5 is a conversion rather than a foot measurement.
> 
> ...


It seems my foot size is 26.10 centimeters 

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

2by2handsofblue said:


> It seems my foot size is 26.10 centimeters


Got it. 26.1 cm is the smallest foot length in the range for Mondo 265 (size 8.5 in snowboard boots). The range is 26.1 cm to 26.5 cm. I would like you to measure your barefoot width (instructions above) as well. 

If you would like to post up some images of your foot during measurement I will be happy to confirm all of that.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. 26.1 cm is the smallest foot length in the range for Mondo 265 (size 8.5 in snowboard boots). The range is 26.1 cm to 26.5 cm. I would like you to measure your barefoot width (instructions above) as well.
> 
> If you would like to post up some images of your foot during measurement I will be happy to confirm all of that.


Thanks for the reply back. I won't be able to until I get home later tonight. 

So, even though the 32 session boots is pretty tight around my toe area (pushing against my toes), is it normal? 
Like I said before, just wearing it around the home sitting down, it feels pretty uncomfortable. It got to a point it was some what a numbing feeling. 

I've tried other brands of snowboard boots (size USA 9). Some felt really tight (tighter than the 32 session) and some felt tight, but not uncomfortably tight (a little less tighter than the 32).
I have to make a decision quick cause I can buy a 9.5, 32 session. I'm sure it will be sold out quickly. 

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

2by2handsofblue said:


> Thanks for the reply back. I won't be able to until I get home later tonight.
> 
> So, even though the 32 session boots is pretty tight around my toe area (pushing against my toes), is it normal?
> Like I said before, just wearing it around the home sitting down, it feels pretty uncomfortable. It got to a point it was some what a numbing feeling.
> ...


Hi,

Let's get a look at your measurements, particularly your width, and then we will know for sure. 

STOKED!


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Let's get a look at your measurements, particularly your width, and then we will know for sure.
> 
> STOKED!


My foot width is about 10.16 to 10.22 centimeters. Give or take.









Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

Please use the wall method and then measure straight out from the wall to your wide point. We should also check your length measurements.

Please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please use the wall method and then measure straight out from the wall to your wide point. We should also check your length measurements.
> 
> Please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


Could u give me a estimate of what shoe size I'll need. 


Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

2by2handsofblue said:


> Could u give me a estimate of what shoe size I'll need.


Hi 2 by 2,

I am happy to do that but we should take the measurements as above so I can get you some solid suggestions.

STOKED!


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi 2 by 2,
> 
> I am happy to do that but we should take the measurements as above so I can get you some solid suggestions.
> 
> STOKED!


I ordered another boot. I couldn't wait. They were only one pair left. I couldn't take the chance getting it sold out. 
Now my other problem is, getting another Rome DOD binding. I may need to size up to l/xl

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi 2 by 2,
> 
> I am happy to do that but we should take the measurements as above so I can get you some solid suggestions.
> 
> STOKED!


That's why I wanted u to go ahead and just give me the suggestion asap. 
Anyhow, thanks a lot for the info and answering my questions. 

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

2by2handsofblue said:


> I ordered another boot. I couldn't wait. They were only one pair left. I couldn't take the chance getting it sold out.
> Now my other problem is, getting another Rome DOD binding. I may need to size up to l/xl
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


Why on earth would you need L/XL for the DOD!? You're firmly in the S/M band!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

2by2handsofblue said:


> I ordered another boot. I couldn't wait. They were only one pair left. I couldn't take the chance getting it sold out.
> Now my other problem is, getting another Rome DOD binding. I may need to size up to l/xl


Hi 2by2,

Kindly revisit my post from earlier (pasted below). Your foot measurements as reported are 1 mm above size Mondo 260 (size 8 in snowboard boots). That is an easy fit in size 8.5 provided that we do not also have a wide foot issue. That is what I would urge you to check carefully. In your initial width image your foot is twisted and pulled away from the tape end. We can not get an accurate width measurement from that. If we were to accept the tape reading of 4.125 from that image then you would have an EE width foot at size 8.5. That would require a very specific boot but I am not suggesting that yet. I am suggesting that we get the correct measurement at this point. I understand that you are feeling time pressured by a sale price but if it is the incorrect size that will not be a good value. Please let me know if I can help you further.

STOKED!

_Got it. 26.1 cm is the smallest foot length in the range for Mondo 265 (size 8.5 in snowboard boots). The range is 26.1 cm to 26.5 cm. I would like you to measure your barefoot width (instructions above) as well. 

If you would like to post up some images of your foot during measurement I will be happy to confirm all of that._


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

hoots_manuva said:


> Nope, but when I was at the boot fitter this summer he had me pegged at 26.5 C width. I thought I had wide feet, but he didn't think so. I'm pretty sure my instep measures a little bigger though and more so under the outer ankle (talus and navicular)
> 
> 
> Had the chance to try on today ...
> ...


Been eying those....they look soooo dope!


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

SGboarder said:


> Why on earth would you need L/XL for the DOD!? You're firmly in the S/M band!


The s/m, I have to adjust the strap to make it fit on the size 9 boot. 
And there seems to be a lot of boot toe over hang on the binding

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

2by2handsofblue said:


> The s/m, I have to adjust the strap to make it fit on the size 9 boot.
> And there seems to be a lot of boot toe over hang on the binding
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


Leaving aside that your foot size suggests a size 8 or 8.5 boot, even most US9 boots should be fine in the S/M DOD. Happy to look at some pictures to help solve the problem.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

SGboarder said:


> Leaving aside that your foot size suggests a size 8 or 8.5 boot, even most US9 boots should be fine in the S/M DOD. Happy to look at some pictures to help solve the problem.


I'll post a pic of the boot in the binding

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

SGboarder said:


> Leaving aside that your foot size suggests a size 8 or 8.5 boot, even most US9 boots should be fine in the S/M DOD. Happy to look at some pictures to help solve the problem.


Here is the size 9 boot and binding. Not sure if I can make the top strap longer to latch on.























Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

2by2handsofblue said:


> Here is the size 9 boot and binding. Not sure if I can make the top strap longer to latch on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For starters:
1. Boots should be laced up = > that will make them much more compact
2. Looks like the ankle straps are in the middle holes => You could move both the strap and the slider side forward
3. I s the footbed slid all the way to the front? Unclear from the photos


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

SGboarder said:


> For starters:
> 1. Boots should be laced up = > that will make them much more compact
> 2. Looks like the ankle straps are in the middle holes => You could move both the strap and the slider side forward
> 3. I s the footbed slid all the way to the front? Unclear from the photos


I'm trying to figure out how to adjust the ankle strap. And can't seem to figure out how to extend the foot bed

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

is this real


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

2by2handsofblue said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to adjust the ankle strap. And can't seem to figure out how to extend the foot bed
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


Seriously!? Does not get much easier than this: Binding Manuals | Binding Tech | Rome Snowboard Design Syndicate 2018


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

snowklinger said:


> is this real


Yes it's real. Never had to do it before. 
But I'm figuring it out

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

2by2handsofblue said:


> Yes it's real. Never had to do it before.
> But I'm figuring it out
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


Start by getting the correct size boot.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

if the manual doesnt help I've located some diy solutions for you on the youtubes.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Have fun in your over sized boots, while it may be ok the first couple of days your feet will hurt after that. Not only will they hurt, you will get movement in the boot after it packs out and then you will need to over tighten them which will cut off circulation to the your foot and you will be in all sorts of trouble.

Your calf will hurt or other parts of your leg/foot because those muscles will try to compensate, while riding, for the over sized boot. Good fucking luck.

You asked for advice, you were told to get 8 or 8.5 but you went ahead and bought a 9. Don't expect to get more helpful advice because why would anyone waste their time to give you advice when you will just not follow it?


----------

